# Teaching property boundaries



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you go about teaching a dog what his acceptable property boundaries are?


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

ugh I would love to hear the answer to this question as well I am trying to teach Stoli to stay out of certain rooms in the house and thought we had it down with a "leave it" but apparently that doesn't work 100%...he comes out when I say it but looks at me with a "why" expression and then later will go back into the room and start the whole cycle again


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I knew someone several years ago who did "boundary" training. She swore by it, but I was young enough that I didn't really pay attention.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had good luck with just walking the dog, on lead, around the boundries of the property, keeping my body between the dog and the boundry. When the got expressed interest in straying outside the boundry, I would block them and keep on walking the boundry.
Without knowing how big of an area you're taking about, it's hard to say how long it will take.
We had about 2 1/2 acres and we were pretty consistent with it and we were confident within a couple of weeks.
Also, a strong, consistent recall is just as important.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you teaching a dog property boundaries for when he's outside with you, or boundaries that you'll expect him to observe when you're not around to supervise? Those are two totally different things.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

CassandGunnar said:


> I have had good luck with just walking the dog, on lead, around the boundries of the property, keeping my body between the dog and the boundry. When the got expressed interest in straying outside the boundry, I would block them and keep on walking the boundry.
> Without knowing how big of an area you're taking about, it's hard to say how long it will take.
> We had about 2 1/2 acres and we were pretty consistent with it and we were confident within a couple of weeks.
> Also, a strong, consistent recall is just as important.


I would do the same thing. Could even go somewhere and keep the dog in the boundary. The cutest we had was a cat who also knew where the boundary was but would not respect it. She would run up, tag the dog on the nose, run across the boundary, and then flick her tail at him .

FWIW, I did not leave the dogs unsupervised outside - did not have THAT much faith my our boundaries to test them that much. But they were very good at it while we were outside with them.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

The only place I don't allow my dogs to be is in the kitchen and my bedroom when I am in those rooms, except at night when it's time or "bed bed". When they were in training I would just say "out" in a firm voice and then say sit and wait. They have it down now where as all I have to do is when I am walking to either the kitchen or my room is turn around and they stop. That's how i get them to stay out of the rooms.


----------

